

Barack Obama On Steve Jobs - azal
http://allthingsd.com/20111005/barack-obama-on-steve-jobs/

======
msujaws
why not just link to the actual whitehouse.gov page?

[http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2011/10/05/president-obama-
pa...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2011/10/05/president-obama-passing-
steve-jobs-he-changed-way-each-us-sees-world)

~~~
azal
When I figured the actual link, I tried reposting it, some one had already
posted it.

I wanted to delete my post, HN was timing out.

